# Suggestion for Banjo Plugin please.



## nolotrippen (Nov 6, 2019)

It's between 8-dio's Misfit Banjo at $18 or Realitone's Real Banjo for $29. The Misfit has very little in the way of audio examples while the Real Banjo does. Any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 6, 2019)

RealiBanjo has an animated dog, what more do you need?


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't have the misfit, but highly recommend the Realitone banjo. Great sound and nice pattern player. I believe Mike has plans to add MIDI drag-and-drop (like his FingerPick library) in the future, which will make it even more versatile.


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 6, 2019)

d.healey said:


> RealiBanjo has an animated dog, what more do you need?



This


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 6, 2019)

Front Porch Banjo $29. http://frontporchband.com/?product=front-porch-banjo-2


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 6, 2019)

I can't recommend the Misfit Banjo. The Misfit instruments are geared towards weird off-kilter uses to begin with (expect some out-of-tune notes...), and even beyond that, the recording quality of the banjo sounded extremely boxy and unpleasant seemingly no matter what I did to it.

I used it on a few tracks last year, struggled with it terribly, and eventually rewrote all its parts for the Orange Tree Samples Mandolin before releasing anything.


----------



## dflood (Nov 6, 2019)

Misfit banjo is just a collection of banjo inspired sound effects. I have it and have never used it. Go with RealiBanjo or the excellent Bolder Sounds bluegrass banjo.


----------



## pipedr (Nov 6, 2019)

I went through this last year, and was deciding on Realitone vs. Bolder Sounds. I think the arpeggiator on Realitone is easier to use than the midi files that come with Bolder Sounds. However, Bolder Sounds has Scruggs slides. My conclusion was that Bolder Sounds was the most advanced and complete banjo at the time, and I went with theirs. (However, in retrospect, Realitone probably could have done the track I was working on just fine, with possibly the exception of one bend). My impression is also that Misfit is more of a toy banjo or special effect kind of instrument as opposed to an instrument that will handle general banjo duties.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 7, 2019)

jon wayne said:


> Front Porch Banjo $29. http://frontporchband.com/?product=front-porch-banjo-2



Hmm, hadn't found that in my searches. Checking it out (wish the Banjo demos were just Banjo). Thanks.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 7, 2019)

From what I've heard, Boldersounds appears to have the best banjo around. 
Also the most expensive though, so that makes sense.

I have the Misfit one, but have found it underwhelming.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 7, 2019)

The Realibanjo is a good one, plus it has the patternplayer, don't own the misfit banjo.

But this is also a nice one, sounds quite good and free:
https://reflektaudio.com/yojo/


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 7, 2019)

Bolder Sounds Bluegrass Banjo is awesome, and also covers the most territory.

Dennis sampled a Yates RB-75 5-string Closed-Back Bluegrass Banjo (1930’s), for his Bluegrass Banjo library, and for the regular Banjo library, he sampled a Deering Goodtime 5-string Open-Back Banjo, and a Deering Goodtime Fretless 4-string Open-Back Banjo w/ gut strings. I like to layer them in two-banjo pieces, so each part stands out more.

If you're looking for a Plectrum Banjo (aka Dixieland, 4-string open-back), Vir2 Acoustic Legends has one, as does UVI World Suite (listed as "Banjo" under "Fretted String").

For Tenor Banjo (aka Irish Banjo, 4-string open-back), Eduardo Tarilonte's Celtic Era has one, and Ethno World has one listed as Banjo Framus (as they sampled a Framus 13200 Texan-Series 4-string Open-Back Tenor Banjo made in 1976). EW Ra also has one of these.

Ethno World also includes a standard 5-string open-back Banjo that I surprisingly prefer to the Derring in Bolder Sounds' Banjo library, and both Garritan World Instruments and Lyricdal Distortion have common 5-string closed-back Bluegrass Banjos, but neither is very detailed.


----------



## dflood (Nov 7, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Bolder Sounds Bluegrass Banjo is awesome, and also covers the most territory.
> 
> Dennis sampled a Yates RB-75 5-string Closed-Back Bluegrass Banjo (1930’s), for his Bluegrass Banjo library, and for the regular Banjo library, he sampled a Deering Goodtime 5-string Open-Back Banjo, and a Deering Goodtime Fretless 4-string Open-Back Banjo w/ gut strings. I like to layer them in two-banjo pieces, so each part stands out more.
> 
> ...


What we’re still missing is the claw hammer banjo, which is a distinct playing method and sound, but maybe soon...


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 8, 2019)

A wealth of information! Thanks all.


----------

